# PRS Torero



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Something new from the PRS stable here










The SE Torero features several firsts for PRS — a Floyd Rose bridge, EMG pickups, and neck through body construction among them — that should appeal to both the existing PRS player and a new audience and musician. The minimal/unpronounced heel smoothly blends into the body and the deeper, lower cutaway gives easier and smoother accessibility to the upper frets while the pick-ups provide power, clarity, and definition. These features all contribute to the Torero’s notable sustain, and the bound ebony fretboard with jumbo frets and no inlays paired with a mahogany body and flame-maple veneer give this guitar a very distinct look.

PRS Torero


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that looks pretty good actually. they have it in a store close buy but did'nt go check it yet.


----------



## songman007 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a Cort to me....










The SE Torero features several firsts for PRS — a Floyd Rose bridge, EMG pickups, and neck through body construction among them — that should appeal to both the existing PRS player and a new audience and musician. The minimal/unpronounced heel smoothly blends into the body and the deeper, lower cutaway gives easier and smoother accessibility to the upper frets while the pick-ups provide power, clarity, and definition. These features all contribute to the Torero’s notable sustain, and the bound ebony fretboard with jumbo frets and no inlays paired with a mahogany body and flame-maple veneer give this guitar a very distinct look.

PRS Torero[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

thats funny,i thought it kinda looked like a cort too.

i dont like locking trem systems,or neck through body,so it obviously isnt for me(not that i could afford it anyway,lol).not to mention i bet its quite heavy,which is another thing im not fond of. but im sure there are lots of PRS players, as well as others who would dig this guitar.it defenitely looks cool and brings some different things to the table from their other axes.

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby said:


> thats funny,i thought it kinda looked like a cort too.
> 
> i dont like locking trem systems,or neck through body,so it obviously isnt for me(not that i could afford it anyway,lol).not to mention i bet its quite heavy,which is another thing im not fond of. but im sure there are lots of PRS players, as well as others who would dig this guitar.it defenitely looks cool and brings some different things to the table from their other axes.
> 
> ...


it's under 1000$ actually exactly so everyone can afford one .. and i see we're almost neighbors bobby..


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

al3d said:


> it's under 1000$ actually exactly so everyone can afford one .. and i see we're almost neighbors bobby..


im surprised at that price,i thought it would be more then that.

and well depending how you look at it,we sort of are neighbours,lol. since the fusion of municipalities,i can basically walk to deauville,which is part of sherbrooke now as you know.

i actually just moved back from sherbrooke a couple months ago. i lived on wellington south. right in the heart,across from the strip clubs and the salvation army....let me tell ya,i saw some interesting people and situations over there,lol.

Bobby


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

They're made by World Music in Korea, which I consider even a step above Cort. Also, it's a 25.5" scale. Smokin' shredder!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

my question of the day would be why did it take them this long to incorporate a shaved heel onto their guitars? and I thought it would've been on one of their high end models to start with as opposed to something from their SE line. better late than never I suppose, shaving the heel addressed the one major flaw that I could find with PRS guitars (having the heel of the neck be so gigantic as well as extending down to the 15th fret IIRC)

I'm also wondering why PRS hasn't put gibson out of work permanently yet. I may not be into the kinds of guitars PRS offers in general, but I recognize the fact that PRS does make well designed guitars and not rest on their laurels. they also crank out consistently high quality guitars (judging by appearance, and their fit/finish. have yet to play one for an extended amount of time. my fretting hand doesn't get on with their necks all that much) just some random musing I had a day or so ago. . not exactly earth shattering but just something I wondered about


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They're trying to shoehorn their way into a crowded market, and if they do it right (and it looks to me like they are) it'll be successful. Not my kind of axe, but it is the kind a lot of folks will enjoy. As for the SE, well, that's part of the marketing too. It seems to me that these features (Floyd Rose, EMGs) are most popular with the student to 30 age group and that's where the price point should also be.

Frankly, with the number of cheap and uncooperative Floyd Rose and EMG equipped axes I see (in lessons and repairs), I'm looking forward to the PRS-SE getting a share of the market.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Gibson like PRS are bound by tradition whether they like it or not.
If either of them was to change the shape of the flagship guitars it would be bad.
Using a cheaper or "Custom" to test the changes is smart.

If it catches on it may get popular.

This is a nice guitar that should also come in passive and hardtail.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

+1 on passive hardtail


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> +1 on passive hardtail


yeah i agree to that
+2


----------

